# σκουπιστό σκυρόδεμα = brushed concrete



## mariposa (Jan 18, 2010)

Κάπου βρήκα πως σημαίνει "δουλευμένο και λουστραρισμένο στο χέρι (σκουπιστό)", αλλά μιλούσε για ξύλο- για κρεβατοκάμαρα συγκεκριμένα. Ξέρετε πώς είναι έκφραση για το σκυρόδεμα στα αγγλικά;


----------



## Leximaniac (Jan 18, 2010)

Δεν είναι δηλαδή brushed cement;


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2010)

Αν είναι _brushed_ (που μου φαίνεται καλή πρόταση) και μια και βρήκα «σκουπιστό μπετόν», προτείνω _brushed concrete_ για το σκυρόδεμα. Π.χ.

http://www.grungetextures.com/gallery/pic.php?id=1178


----------



## Leximaniac (Jan 18, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τον Nickel και ζητώ συγγνώμη για τη δική μου παραδρομή. Συνήθως τσιμέντο - cement, σκυρόδεμα - concrete. Για το brushed, έτσι το είχα ακούσει σε ΗΠΑ για πατώματα που έφτιαχναν σε γκαράζ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Για το brushed, έτσι το είχα ακούσει σε ΗΠΑ για πατώματα που έφτιαχναν σε γκαράζ.


Μπράβο, για τέτοιο ήταν και το σκουπιστό μπετόν:
Θα διαμορφωθούν δρόμοι από μπετόν σκουπιστό για την είσοδο των αυτοκινήτων με μεταλλικές εξώπορτες στην είσοδο και χώρος για parking.


----------



## mariposa (Jan 18, 2010)

Ναι, αναφέρεται σε δάπεδο αναψυκτηρίου. Νομίζω πως αυτό πρέπει να είναι (με μπέρδεψε η άτιμη κρεβατοκάμαρα...)


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2010)

Tο _brushed_ χρησιμοποιείται ως επίθετο για πολλά υλικά για να δηλώσει το βουρτσισμένο φινίρισμα (brushed aluminium, brushed chrome, brushed wood ιδίως σε πατώματα, κ.ο.κ.)


----------



## billy_wretzky (Jun 17, 2010)

Ως μέθοδος επεξεργασίας μετάλλων μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος "στιλβώνω" ως γενικός και να αναλυθεί περισσότερο ως "στιλβώνω με βούρτσα" το οποίο είναι και η πραγματική μέθοδος σε αυτή την περίπτωση; (Μπορεί να είναι και "γυαλίζω" κ.α.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες.

Στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα η ερώτηση ήταν πώς μεταφράζεται το _σκουπιστό σκυρόδεμα_. Φαντάζομαι ότι εσύ αναφέρεσαι στη μετάφραση του _brushed_. Λόγω ειδικότητας ονόματος, θα μπορούσα να σου πω ότι το _brushed nickel_ έχει μεταφραστεί _βουρτσισμένο νικέλιο_ μετά πολλών επαίνων, αλλά κυρίως θα σε παραπέμψω στο _βουρτσισμένο αλουμίνιο_, που είναι μετά πάμπολλων ευρημάτων. Δείχνει ότι η επεξεργασμένη επιφάνεια έχει αυτή την αδρή υφή που είναι διαφορετική από τη στιλβωμένη ή τη γυαλισμένη (έννοιες γενικότερες). Δεν συμφωνείς;


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 18, 2010)

Έχω μια υποψία ότι πρόκειται για αυτό που λένε στην οικοδομική πιάτσα "βιομηχανικό μπετόν". Αν κατάλαβα καλά από έναν φίλο μου οικοδόμο, πρόκειται για μπετόν δαπέδου που υφίσταται τρίψιμο με ειδικό μηχάνημα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Λόγω ειδικότητας ονόματος, θα μπορούσα να σου πω ότι το _brushed nickel_ έχει μεταφραστεί _βουρτσισμένο νικέλιο_ μετά πολλών επαίνων,



Καλά, το μετά πολλών επαίνων ας μην το δένουμε και κόμπο, αφενός μεν γιατί εξαρτάται από πού έρχεται ο έπαινος, αφετέρου δε γιατί πολύ απλά το βουρτσισμένο πολλοί το βρίσκουν απλά αστείο και αποφεύγουν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν εντελώς (και πολύ καλά κάνουν). Σύμφωνα με τις Εθνικές Προδιαγραφές του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, ο δόκιμος και σωστός όρος είναι βουρτσιστό.


----------



## billy_wretzky (Jun 18, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα και χαίρομαι που θα αποτελέσω μέλος της κοινότητάς σας.

Να πω την αλήθεια τυχαία είδα αυτό το νήμα, καθώς μεταφράζω ένα κείμενο για την πτυχιακή μου, οποτε ακόμα δεν έχω προσαρμοστεί πλήρως στη λειτουργία του ιστότοπου. 

Όντως αναφέρομαι στο _brushed_ καθώς αυτός είναι ο όρος που με προβλημάτισε. 
Αν και δεν σχετίζεται με αυτό το νήμα (οπότε άν θέλετε το βγάζετε από εδώ), τον όρο τον βρήκα στο εξής συγκείμενο:

"The 1998 collectible celebrated the re-creation of the 1947 Zippo Car, with an antiqued pewter emblem on a *classic brushed chrome finish*."

Είναι από κείμενο της Zippo. Αναφέρεται στην υφή του περιβλήματος των συγκεκριμένων αναπτήρων. 

Έπειτα από συζήτηση με τον πατέρα μου (ο οποίος λόγω δουλειάς έχει κάποιες γνώσεις επί του θέματος) καταλήξαμε στο ότι σαν γενικός όρος το brushed θα μπορούσε να είναι το στιλβωμένο. Αν τώρα κάποιος θέλει να μιλήσει συγκεκριμένα για το ποιό είδος στιλβώματος έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί τότε μπορεί να αρχίσει να μιλάει για γυαλισμένο, ματ κλπ ανάλογα με την υφή που έχει επιτευχθεί. Για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μιλάμε για τα "νερά", αν θέλετε, που υπάρχουν στην πλειονότητα των αναπτήρων αυτών. Αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με στίλβωμα (γενικά) και όντως έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί κάποιο είδος βούρτσας. 

Εγώ το απέδωσα ως εξής (χωρίς ακόμα να έχω καταλήξει, καθώς είναι το draft του πρώτου draft μου) "κλασσικό στιλβωμένο με βούρτσα φινίρισμα χρωμίου" αν και όπως το βλέπω τώρα μάλλον πρέπει να βάλω και τη λέξη περίβλημα (κλασσικό περίβλημα χρωμίου, με φινίρισμα στιλβωμένο με βούρτσα). Ο λόγος που το επέλεξα αυτό είναι για να διασφαλίσω ότι ο αναγνώστης θα καταλάβει άμεσα ότι δεν πρόκειται για κάποιο γυαλιστερό αναπτήρα αλλά και να αποφύγω τον όρο βουρτσισμένο καθώς δεν μου αρέσει υφολογικά (χωρίς να διαφωνώ ή να έχω καταλήξει απόλυτα). 

Ελπίζω να έχουν κάποια συνοχή όλα αυτά....


----------



## Elsa (Jun 18, 2010)

Κάποιες εικόνες με _brushed concrete_ που είδα στο διαδίκτυο, μπορεί να είναι και αυτό που λέμε _χτενιστό_:
http://www.hersonisos.gr/files/4/643/teyxos_dhm.pdf
http://www.heraklion.gr/municipality/press-releases-2005/1412.html
http://alpha6.gr/wp/?page_id=501


----------

